# What type of felt for carriage wipers for a Logan 11" lathe?



## ome (May 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Mcmaster's has from very firm to very soft and someone on ebay is selling hard white pre cut felt for a south bend 10" lathe. 
Any one know for sure?   I measured mine, and they are 5/32.  closest at mcmasters is 1/8",  someone said that 3/16" was definitely too thick.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Don B (May 4, 2014)

Just an idea but I know one person that grabbed a pair of felt boot liners from walmart to make custom sets for different machines, might work..!

Don


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 4, 2014)

Don B said:


> Just an idea but I know one person that grabbed a pair of felt boot liners from walmart to make custom sets for different machines, might work..!
> 
> Don


""hard"" from piano technician or supplier therefore.......BLJHB


----------



## thenrie (May 4, 2014)

I replaced the worn rubber wipers in my Delta Rockwell 11 with 3/16 felt from McMaster. Personally, I can't see where an extra 1/32 could possibly hurt for wipers. I have read that the felt material sold by McMaster is denser than boot insoles and is more appropriate for wipers for holding oil and keeping swarf out.

To make the wipers, I used the keepers as patterns and cut around them with an exacto knife. Worked well and they seem to be functioning as they are supposed to.


----------



## benmychree (May 4, 2014)

Hard white felt is appropriate for most all applications where felt is used; I have used it for all my machinery where wipers are used; so far as the thickness difference is concerned, 1/32" should not be a problem, as it will compress; just make sure it does not press against the ways and lift the carriage away from the ways; this is not a problem on larger industrial machines, but in small mchines it could lead to problems.


----------



## Payson Greene (May 4, 2014)

I like mens felt hats. Get them at the used clothing / Goodwill stores.
Best,
Payson.



ome said:


> Hi Guys,
> Mcmaster's has from very firm to very soft and someone on ebay is selling hard white pre cut felt for a south bend 10" lathe.
> Any one know for sure?   I measured mine, and they are 5/32.  closest at mcmasters is 1/8",  someone said that 3/16" was definitely too thick.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarageGuy (May 4, 2014)

I bought a package of felt squares designed for furniture legs at Ace Hardware.  It is beige in color, and fairly firm.  It cut easily with scissors, and I punched nice clean screw holes in it with my leather punch (the pliers style punch).  It was a little on the thick side, but compressed under the metal tabs just fine and has been working well for a few months now.  Time to do it again for my "new" Logan 820.

GG


----------



## bedwards (May 4, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> I bought a package of felt squares designed for furniture legs at Ace Hardware.  It is beige in color, and fairly firm.  It cut easily with scissors, and I punched nice clean screw holes in it with my leather punch (the pliers style punch).  It was a little on the thick side, but compressed under the metal tabs just fine and has been working well for a few months now.  Time to do it again for my "new" Logan 820.
> 
> GG



I second this post. I cut out felt furniture foot pads for my Sheldon 11". So far they seem to have worked well. I used the metal keepers as patterns.


bedwards


----------



## ome (May 9, 2014)

benmychree said:


> Hard white felt is appropriate for most all applications where felt is used; I have used it for all my machinery where wipers are used; so far as the thickness difference is concerned, 1/32" should not be a problem, as it will compress; just make sure it does not press against the ways and lift the carriage away from the ways; this is not a problem on larger industrial machines, but in small mchines it could lead to problems.


Thanks,
I got 1/8" and 3/16" of this felt at m masters:
"Extra Firm White F1 Felt
Composed almost entirely of pure wool, F1 is one of the most versatile graded felts. Its high density provides wear and abrasion resistance when used for polishing, wicking, cushioning, wiping, and gasketing."
I hope this is the one you were describing. The only other said hard and only mentioned polishing as a use. 
Jon


----------

